# Quitting Diet Soda



## citygator (Jan 23, 2021)

So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.

Anyone observe any negative effects of drinking soda or positive effects from stopping?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 23, 2021)

Not me except for the urge to want to have a soda the times I have stopped.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 23, 2021)

citygator said:


> So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> 
> Anyone observe any negative effects of drinking soda or positive effects from stopping?



Diet soda is nothing but carbonated water with a slight amount of sodium, and caffeine if applicable.  As a diabetic, it works for me!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 23, 2021)

I quit drinking soda and replaced it with water around 30 years ago.
Never missed drinking it one bit. ...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jan 23, 2021)

citygator said:


> So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> 
> Anyone observe any negative effects of drinking soda or positive effects from stopping?




My doc said a long term study found a correlation between diet soda consumption and alzheimers....


I notice that when i quit and start again I get pimples on my legs....


----------



## Disir (Jan 23, 2021)

I drink Diet Coke every once in awhile. I am not a soda person. I do drink Captain and Diet.  

Hmm....I'm gonna drink Captain and Diet. 

Someday.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2021)

citygator said:


> So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> 
> Anyone observe any negative effects of drinking soda or positive effects from stopping?




Aspartame is nasty shit.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 23, 2021)

boedicca said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> ...


Yes, I preferred saccharin even though it gave my mice cancer.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 23, 2021)

25 years after banning saccharine because it caused cancer it was discovered that saccharine never did cause cancer.  

At any given moment competing forces have judged any number of consumables far too dangerous to eat.   Sudden death is just one grocery aisle over.  The truth is the world is filled with abominable busybodies who have a need to control others.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 23, 2021)

..any soda is not good for you..I know some kids that would drink 2 glasses for dinner---calories and they are not getting enough aqua


----------



## White 6 (Jan 23, 2021)

Never been a diet drink fan, as never saw a diet sweetener that did not prove linked to dangerous conditions (some deadly) after a few years after release on the market.  On the other hand, have sweetened with sugar (white death) for over 66 years with no ill effects or weight control problems.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 23, 2021)

..we drank instant tea when we were kids....not much soda at all...we got a soda after our little league baseball games--a big treat


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 23, 2021)

I just drink coffee or water, I have for years. Diet pop is terrible, I wouldn’t drink it for anything.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2021)

Lost about 35 lbs when I stopped my pop habit. 1/2 gallon a day. 2 24oz at work 2 12s at home


----------



## citygator (Jan 23, 2021)

I’ve read a lot of studies that suggest artificial sweeteners are safe.  Diet soft drink is actually 99% water. I used that fact for years to argue with my wife. I’m still avoiding artificial sweeteners but I am not convinced it’s really that bad.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 24, 2021)

citygator said:


> So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> 
> Anyone observe any negative effects of drinking soda or positive effects from stopping?


In my opinion, most food has to be walked away from as well and some sweating at the gym has to happen if losing any weight is your intention.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Carbs are what I stay away from when I am not cheating.


----------



## citygator (Jan 24, 2021)

JOSweetHeart said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> ...



Im healthy and weight control is no issue.  I don’t like to drink my calories and my wife is concerned about long term effects of diet soda on the body even though I don’t notice or read much negative about it.  I’m off to the park now for a run.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 29, 2021)

Disir said:


> I drink Diet Coke every once in awhile. I am not a soda person. I do drink Captain and Diet.
> 
> Hmm....I'm gonna drink Captain and Diet.
> 
> Someday.


Captain and Coke is one of my favorite cocktails, depending on the bartender. Some know how to mix it right, other's don't.

Just don't overdo it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 25 years after banning saccharine because it caused cancer it was discovered that saccharine never did cause cancer.
> 
> At any given moment competing forces have judged any number of consumables far too dangerous to eat.   Sudden death is just one grocery aisle over.  The truth is the world is filled with abominable busybodies who have a need to control others.



Saccharin isn't banned and never was.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 29, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > 25 years after banning saccharine because it caused cancer it was discovered that saccharine never did cause cancer.
> ...


You were saying








						F.D.A. Banning Saccharin Use On Cancer Links (Published 1977)
					

FDA to ban use of saccharin in wake of Canadian study indicating it caused malignant bladder tumors in rats; Acting Comr Dr Sherwin Gardner comments; study detailed (M)




					www.nytimes.com
				



.


----------



## Disir (Jan 29, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I drink Diet Coke every once in awhile. I am not a soda person. I do drink Captain and Diet.
> ...


Pffttt..........if I can stay awake through the first one then ima overdo it.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 29, 2021)

citygator said:


> So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> 
> Anyone observe any negative effects of drinking soda or positive effects from stopping?



It causes diabetes for one. Two there’s a lot of chemicals in it to where there are some nutritional people that think it’s worse than regular soda


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> You were saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cyclamate is banned in the US and Canada. Canada banned saccharin until recently...the US did not. (The FDA tried and failed.)


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 3, 2021)

Only thing I have to add is the valuable humor in seeing someone eating a Big Mac, large fries and a ..... DIET soda.
Never ceases to humor me.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 3, 2021)

citygator said:


> So after being harassed by my wife for years about drinking diet soda I quit drinking it 6 months ago.  Normally I would drink the equivalent of 6-8 12oz cans per day.  Now, after 6 months off of diet soda I’d like to report no changes.  I don’t feel better.  I don’t feel worse.  My health is about the same.  My weight is about the same.  What is the big deal?????? I replaced diet soda with water and unsweet tea.
> 
> Anyone observe any negative effects of drinking soda or positive effects from stopping?


I had a cancerous tumor removed from my pancreas last October.   

While there is no PROOF my similar consumption of diet Pepsi is the cause, I have little doubt.  It was my ONLY vice, and I read too many reported links between diet soda and cancer


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 3, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Only thing I have to add is the valuable humor in seeing someone eating a Big Mac, large fries and a ..... DIET soda.
> Never ceases to humor me.


I drank it for the TASTE, not the calories. Once used to it you really dont like the flavor of sugared colas


----------



## citygator (Apr 3, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I had a cancerous tumor removed from my pancreas last October.
> 
> While there is no PROOF my similar consumption of diet Pepsi is the cause, I have little doubt. It was my ONLY vice, and I read too many reported links between diet soda and cancer


Glad for you it it was caught. i haven’t read that many studies on it. Mostly just observations like yours. Seems a bunch of chemicals would be bad but it’s 99.54% water according to this:





__





						FoodData Central
					





					fdc.nal.usda.gov


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 3, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing I have to add is the valuable humor in seeing someone eating a Big Mac, large fries and a ..... DIET soda.
> ...


I use to drink Coke like there was no tomorrow. Drank 3-5 cans a day. 7 days a week.
I stopped about 25 years ago now.
I no longer have the mind blowing migraines I use to have.
I no longer have IBS issues.
I have had I think 2 cavities in the past 20 years. I had probably 25 or 30 before I quit. I have 4 crowns, and 2 implants. All from my soda years.
I had developed a peptic ulcer when I was 29.

   Straight soda is devastating to your health. Diet soda is not worse, it is not nearly as bad.  But it carries it's own issues. Primarily chemicals and causes you to retain weight. Dieting while drinking "diet" soda simply means you are 3 times as less likely to lose the weight.
All in all it is a poor choice. Obviously.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 3, 2021)

I been drinking soda all my life and have no bad side effects from it. I don't know what the problem is...


----------

